# Just a stuffy nose?



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

Our boer buck just started getting a stuffed nose could it be due to our recent and out of the blue cold snap or should we get some penicillin tomorrow


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

It could be the weather change...I would start with his temp..101.5-103.5 is normal range

is he acting well other wise? active , eating , drinking, peeing, pooping berries, bright eye and alert?

sometimes when everything else is good..a few days of B complex helps perk them up..


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

His eyes are bright his furs shiny he's peeing and pooping fine he also just got over a little worm spell but he's still chasing the girls and acting normal so I didn't really think he was sick but he's the only buck we have and didn't want to chance it what kind of thermometer do you use? And where can you get the b complex?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Regular rectal thermometer for humans. If you can get the quick digital type it will register faster. 
B complex is at feed store.


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

Ok thanks guys


----------

